# peladow and pets?



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

so i just read here that peladow or calcium chloride is not good for dogs paws. is this true? if so i need to make some calls.

i can get walkway deicer which is 97%sodium, 1%mag, 1%calcium, and 1%potasium chlorides. would this be better way to go?

i also was reading that magic salt was a good option.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

terrapro;639821 said:


> so i just read here that peladow or calcium chloride is not good for dogs paws. is this true? if so i need to make some calls.
> 
> i can get walkway deicer which is 97%sodium, 1%mag, 1%calcium, and 1%potasium chlorides. would this be better way to go?
> 
> i also was reading that magic salt was a good option.


i was told it was salt that was no good for dog paws

IDK


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah thats what i just read also. magic salts website actually says calcium chloride will give chemical burns. works great at melting ice but bad for paws and hands.

heres the safety sheet from dow. http://www.dow.com/PublishedLiterat...2.pdf?filepath=/173-01808.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc


----------

